# LGB R1 Right Switch Derailments



## Mwaldmann (Jan 11, 2013)

I was wondering if someone can offer any tips on my issue.

I have a relatively Large loop layout in my Garden, with a 4' siding so i can have two trains alternate around the loop. I am using rrconcepts Yardmaster and StationMaster to control the trains around the loop - all works awesome.

My issue is my Right LGB R1 switch - I am only running 0-4-0 Aristocraft Switchers on my layout [since i was limited on space and used 4' curved track, and they look better on the layout]

When my Train on the siding heads out on the curved part of the Switch it jumps the track. [the train running on the straight section of the switch goes fine] and the train does not derail on the Left Switch on the entrance of the siding.

I didn't check the number of the LGB switch before i left for work, but since it was given to me by an older collector, I assume here that it is the OLDer version of the switch. 

Things i have checked:
1. It is level
2. It is clear of debris
3. The switch fully switches - and is in the correct position.


I have another R1 right switch, bit before i take apart the track i'd like ideas of what i could be missing.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Are the movable points tight or can they be rocked side to side due to a loose pivot rivet? Are all the ties intact?


----------



## Mwaldmann (Jan 11, 2013)

All the ties seem intact, I will have to check the movable points. i did not check the pivot rivet? That will be my next check when i get home from work.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You might also check track ga. and wheel ga. and back to back. 
The first two relate to flanges and clearance, the latter to conflict with guard rails hitting the backs of wheels. 

I think, too old to be sure, the Aristo has split axles and might be wide. 

John


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I had one LGB switch which had one of the "point rails" (the movable ones) was clearly not fitting flush to the rail - it appeared to be poorly made - and this caused derailments. I bent it back with a small pliers, and filed it down slightly. 

It also helps not to lead in to a switch with an S curve (a left curve track immediately prior to a right switch.) This is especially problematic on the LGB two-axel cars with the swiveling axels.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Does your engine have pickup sliders? I have had some engines where the slider would catch on a switch part and derail the engine. This can be solved with a pair of needle nosed pliers and gently bending the slider up a little.


Chuck


----------



## Mwaldmann (Jan 11, 2013)

So I checked it last night. Everything seems to line up properly nothing looks or feels out of place. I am going to change it for my other switch and see.

The track guage seemed fine. Thank you to everyone. I will do another sweep of all your suggestions and see. 

My pickups are directly from wheels.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If you can take some sharp, high resolution pictures that may be of some help. 

Examine the points carefully, comparing the problem switch to a good one, and see if you spot anything different. 

On my bad one, the point rail not sitting flush caused the flange to ride up on top of it, instead of alongside.


----------

